# TNA Slammiversary 7



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

SUNDAY, JUNE 21, 2009 AT 8PM ET / 5PM PT
FROM THE PALACE OF AUBURN HILLS IN DETROIT


*King of the Mountain match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*: Mick Foley (c) vs. Jeff Jarrett vs. A.J. Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Kurt Angle

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*: Team 3D (Brother Ray and Brother Devon) (c) vs. Beer Money, Inc. (Robert Roode and James Storm)

*King of the Mountain match for the TNA X Division Championship*: Suicide (c) vs. Jay Lethal vs. Consequences Creed vs. Alex Shelley vs. Chris Sabin

*TNA Women's Knockout Championship*: Angelina Love (c) vs. Tara​


----------

